# Great deal on African Mahogany



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello all!

My local Woodcraft has a great deal on some African Mahogany! I want to get some but here is my delema.... I don't know what to make.

Can you guys give any suggestions on what you may have made before with mahogany? Any other suggestions?


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Who says you need something to build before you buy wood?? Wood doesn't have an expiration date. If it's a great deal and you have the means pick it up! 
I've made many projects from Mahogany including jewelry boxes, mantle clocks, hope chests, picture frames and display cases. Nothing wrong with stockpiling various types of hardwoods.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

All my bedroom furniture, wardrobes, dressing tables, stools, mirrors, picture frames, chests, jewelry boxes, headboard frame. Guitar bodies and necks. Coffee tables, magazine racks, wood turning. Rifle stocks.Workbench. Loads.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Marcus...

make a STASH!!!


----------

